
Ask HN: What are your favorite entrepreneurship resources - brianbreslin
Hey everyone,
I&#x27;m teaching an undergraduate class in the fall at a local university here in Miami (FIU) and would love your recommendations on what books or articles or frameworks you think the students should read. My goal for the class is to teach them how to identify problems and prototype solutions for those problems. Hopefully, they make some money from them to help pay for books, etc.
======
cdiamand
I'm actually thinking about tailoring
[https://oppslist.com](https://oppslist.com) for students.

It's the kind of thing I wish I had when I was in school, and I wonder if your
students might find it helpful.

I'll shoot you an email!

~~~
tmaly
I second oppslist.com and also would add indiehackers.com

------
westurner
I put these notes together:

Entrepreneurship:
[https://wrdrd.github.io/docs/consulting/entrepreneurship](https://wrdrd.github.io/docs/consulting/entrepreneurship)

\- #plan-for-failure

\- #plan-for-success

Investing > Capitalization Table:
[https://wrdrd.github.io/docs/consulting/investing#capitaliza...](https://wrdrd.github.io/docs/consulting/investing#capitalization-
table)

\- I'll add something about Initial Coin Offerings (which are now legal in at
least Delaware).

------
westurner
AngelList ( [https://angel.co](https://angel.co) for VC jobs and funding )
asks "What's the most useful business-related book you've ever read?" ...
Getting Things Done (David Allen), 43Folders = 12 months + 31 days (Merlin
Mann), The Art of the Start (Guy Kawasaki), The Personal MBA (Josh Kaufman)

Lever ( [https://www.lever.co](https://www.lever.co) ) makes recruiting and
hiring (some parts of HR) really easy.

LinkedIn ( [https://www.linkedin.com](https://www.linkedin.com) ) also has a
large selection of qualified talent:
[https://smallbusiness.linkedin.com/hiring](https://smallbusiness.linkedin.com/hiring)

... How much can you tell about a candidate from what they decide to write on
themselves on the internet?

------
itamarst
[http://stackingthebricks.com](http://stackingthebricks.com) \- guides people
away from "I HAD AN IDEA WOO I WILL BE RICH" and towards "research an audience
to figure out their problems."

------
westurner
USA Small Business Administration: "10 steps to start your business."
[https://www.sba.gov/starting-business/how-start-
business/10-...](https://www.sba.gov/starting-business/how-start-
business/10-steps-starting-business)

"Startup Incorporation Checklist: How to bootstrap a Delaware C-corp (or
S-corp) with employee(s) in California" [https://github.com/leonar15/startup-
checklist](https://github.com/leonar15/startup-checklist)

------
westurner
Jupyter Notebook (was: IPython Notebook) notebooks are diff'able and
executable. Spreadsheets can be hard to review.
[https://github.com/jupyter/notebook](https://github.com/jupyter/notebook)

It's now installable with one conda command: ``conda install -y notebook
pandas qgrid``

------
westurner
FounderKit has reviews for Products, Services, and Software for founders:

[https://founderkit.com](https://founderkit.com)

